
CU Boulder study on why people share fake news, and who does so the most - toomanyrichies
https://academic.oup.com/hcr/advance-article/doi/10.1093/hcr/hqz022/5840447?guestAccessKey=e1548abf-a0ae-469a-98f5-a9a04b0b769e
======
toomanyrichies
Abstract- "Recently, substantial attention has been paid to the spread of
highly partisan and often factually incorrect information (i.e., so-called
“fake news”) on social media. In this study, we attempt to extend current
knowledge on this topic by exploring the degree to which individual levels of
ideological extremity, social trust, and trust in the news media are
associated with the dissemination of countermedia content, or web-based,
ideologically extreme information that uses false, biased, misleading, and
hyper-partisan claims to counter the knowledge produced by the mainstream news
media. To investigate these possible associations, we used a combination of
self-report survey data and trace data collected from Facebook and Twitter.
The results suggested that sharing countermedia content on Facebook is
positively associated with ideological extremity and negatively associated
with trust in the mainstream news media. On Twitter, we found evidence that
countermedia content sharing is negatively associated with social trust."

------
toomanyrichies
I figured publishing the original paper would be best for an audience like
Hacker News. For those who prefer their news pre-digested, here's a link to
the article which led me to the paper-
[https://www.colorado.edu/today/2020/06/17/who-shares-most-
fa...](https://www.colorado.edu/today/2020/06/17/who-shares-most-fake-news-
new-study-sheds-light)

